# Becky Has Passed Away



## iluvchis (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey everyone

I am a bit of an emotional wreck today as I had to have Becky put to sleep yesterday evening(tuesday). It was the hardest thing I have ever had to do in my life. Things took a turn for the worse Monday night and she went downhill very quickly. 

She stopped being able to wee and was in such terrible discomfort and pain. It was so hard to have to say goodbye to her because she was still so aware of everything that was going on around her. The vets were very good and came to my house to do it. 

I asked for her to be sedated before they actually adminstered the final drug. They sedated her on my lap and it was terrible when she went all limp, I just couldn't stay in the room for the rest of it. I left the room and collapsed in a heap. I couldn't sleep last night because she wasn't on the bed with me, even after not sleeping at all the night before as we were at the vets at 2am getting her bladder drained. 

I have quoted my introduction post below because it explains what was going on with her and I really am not able to type it all again, it hurts too much. 



> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am Jennifer (Jen) from Australia and I love all animals but Chihuahuas hold a special place in my heart. For the last twelve years my constant companion has been Becky, a beige and white long coat. The time I have had with her has been the best of my life. She is the most intelligent little one, it's like she knows exactly what I am saying to her. And even though she can't speak with words I know exactly what she is saying back to me by her eyes and expression.
> 
> ...


Thanks
Jen


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Jen, I am so very sorry for your loss. Sounds like Becky had a wonderful life with you. 

Rest in peace sweet girl.


----------



## RelicDobes (Sep 23, 2009)

so sorry for your loss. that must have been so hard. she is still with you, and your soul will find hers again in this life or the next. take comfort in that thought.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh no, I'm so very sorry. ((big hug)) I just lost my Pom last year so I relate so much to everything you said. I know how much it hurts and how hard it is. Take comfort in the wonderful memories and take gentle care of yourself, hon. We're here if you ever want to chat or to vent. We are all pet lovers here and we understand. xx


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. RIP you sweet, sweet soul


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Very sorry for your loss  poor thing, was suffering and had a lovely life with you it sounds.
My old boy is getting close as well, I recently noticed he has gone totally blind in the past few months.

((hugs)))


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Rest in peace dear sweet girl.

Our condolences to all Beckys passing may affect, wishing you the best.


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope time can heal your pain.
Lots of hugs.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

So sorry to hear of Beckys loss. I cant even imagine how devastated you are, and Im sure she would normally be the one to comfort you on a bad day. Hang in there.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I am so very sorry.  (((Hugs))) RIP Dear Angel.


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I lost a little one last year and I have never cried so hard. That pain is awful. I hope with each passing day it gets a little easier. (((Hugs)))


----------



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm sure that Becky is in a better place now.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

So very sorry for your loss,it sounds like you and Becky were the best of friends, you were so lucky to have one another for so long. RIP sweet girl.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Jen, I am so very sorry for your loss. There are no words that will easy your pain, but please know there are so many friends here who do understand the pain. Blessings, Deb


----------



## Raqy (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. It was good that you were there for Becky in her final days and were able to help her gently on her way. Please feel free to post pictures or tell us stories of your little angel girl. We are here to help you feel better.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your baby girl. 
R.I.P. Sweet Becky.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I am so sorry you have had to go through this.I have had to go through this it was sevral years ago.But it was very hard.It will get better as times goes on I promise.It will take a while,for a while you will want to cry everytime you hear her name.But It will get easir to talk about her and look at pics of her.Here is a poem called Rainbow Bridge it is a very sweet poem.I know of a couple more I am going to look up too.Hope this helps.



RainbowsBridge.com
Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. 
When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor. Those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind. 
They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent. His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster. 

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart. 

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together....


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I’m Still Here


Friend, please don't mourn for me, 

I'm still here, though you don't see. 

I'm right by your side each night and day, 

And within your heart I long to stay. 


My body is gone but I'm always near, 

I'm everything you feel, see or hear. 

My spirit is free, but I'll never depart, 

As long as you keep me alive in your heart. 



I'll never wander out of your sight. 

I'm the brightest star on a summer night. 

I'll never be beyond your reach. 

I'm the warm moist sand when you're at the beach. 


I Only Wanted You


They say memories are golden 

well maybe that is true. 

I never wanted memories, 

I only wanted you. 


A million times I needed you, 

a million times I cried. 

If love alone could have saved you 

you never would have died. 


In life I loved you dearly, 

In death I love you still. 

In my heart you hold a place 

no one could ever fill. 


If tears could build a stairway 

and heartache make a lane, 

I'd walk the path to heaven 

and bring you back again. 


Our family chain is broken, 

and nothing seems the same. 

But as God calls us one by one, 

the chain will link again. 


Author Unknown 


Lend me A Pup



I will lend to you for awhile
a puppy, God said,
For you to love him while he lives
and to mourn for him when he is gone.
Maybe for twelve or fourteen years,
or maybe for two or three
But will you, till I call him back
take care of him for me?

He'll bring his charms to gladden you
and (should his stay be brief)
you'll always have his memories
as solace for your grief.
I cannot promise that he will stay,
since all from earth return,
But there are lessons taught below
I want this pup to learn.

I've looked the whole world over
in search of teachers true
And from the folk that crowd life's land
I have chosen you.
Now will you give him all your love
Nor think the labour vain
Nor hate me when I come to take my pup back again.

I fancied that I heard them say
"Dear Lord Thy Will Be Done,"
For all the joys this pup will bring, 
the risk of grief you'll run.
Will you shelter him with tenderness
Will you love him while you may
And for the happiness you'll know forever grateful stay.

But should I call him back
much sooner than you've planned
Please brave the bitter grief that comes
and try to understand.
If, by your love, you've managed
my wishes to achieve,
In memory of him that you've loved,
cherish every moment with your faithful bundle,
and know he loved you too.



Author Unknown



I hope these helps.These are some I found online that I think are very sweet.I hope they help you at this sad time.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Jen...I am sooo sorry for your loss. It's always soo hard. Rip Becky.

Lori


----------



## iluvchis (Sep 8, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your amazing support. I am overwhelmed. I really appreciate it and would really love to thank each one of you individually but I am feeling pretty wrecked right now. Thanks for the lovely poems FBRaRrN they were very comforting. 

I just really want to get today over with and then some more days over so that I can get some space in between. I know that only time makes it better but today is going so slowly. I keep looking for her even though I know she isn't here. The other animals (4 cats and another dog) are all hanging around me today. I don't know if they are grieving too or if they just sense that she is gone and I'm very unhappy.

Thanks again.
Jen


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

So sorry (((((HUGS))))) R.I.P Becky


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh that's so so sad I'm so sorry xxxx


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Awww I am so sorry this is that part of being a pet owner that is devastating, the memories of the good times will help outweigh this. 

Becky sounds like she was such a sweetie, RIP sweet girl. (((HUGS)))

Lynda xx


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry  I know how painful it is.


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

Jen, I am so very sorry for your loss.

I hope you can find comfort in the fact that Becky is in a better place without pain, probably running free with all the other doggies.

RIP Becky x


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss.
We are all here for you.
R.I.P sweet Becky. xxxxxxx


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

It is one of the painful things we have to do when we have animals,it was nice she was in her own home with you surrounded with your love.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

so sorry for your loss, rip little one


----------



## Electrocutionist (Jul 10, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss  Rest In Peace Becky.


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

RIP sweet Becky x


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. She will live on forever in your heart! Tuck her in there and hold her close and she will always be there. You will never be able to replace her. However, a new puppy brings so much life back into a home. I think your idea of getting a boy is wonderful. You are in my thoughs and prayers.


----------



## dmccaughan (Sep 26, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss, I understand how hard it is to loose a chi that is very dear to you! Let your heart heal, and then open it up to another pup!


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

OMg I am soooooo sorrry. I know exactly how you feel. I had to have My Chi benny pts when he was very ill and went down hill rapidly in one day when we thought maybe there might be some hope for him.

I had him sedated first and stayed for the whole thing. I was crying my eyes out. benny was 10 (just coming up to 11). He suddenly got liver failure and I never did find out the cause. 

Please take heart you did all you could and in the end it was the best thing you could do. It's sooooo hard watching them go downhill like that and suffer. You do all the can but sometimes it's just not enough. making that decision is hard. I still feel guilt about it.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

RIP Becky. 

I just sobbed my heart out. I hope you mend soon.

xxxx


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry  But you can take comfort knowing you gave her a wonderful life of love and happiness and helped her go painlessly when it was time. RIP dear one.
I agree getting another chi will help your heart to mend.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Electrocutionist said:


> I am so sorry for your loss  Rest In Peace Becky.


It's is the most heartfelt pain to lose one of our dear friends. There are a lot of us here who know what you are going through.

RIP Angel.


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

Please accept my deepest sympathy. Just went through this with my Bichon girl a couple of months ago and I know how hard it is. I hope your happy memories of Becky will help your heart heal. It just takes time.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your precious chihuahua Becky. This is the hardest thing of having a loving pet. I feel that I am going to be making this decision soon.....my older chihuahua Max will be 16 years old in November and his health seems to be declining; he's going blind and is sleeping alot, not really interacting or playing anymore. I'll be taking him for a check-up and shots soon and I am dreading what the vet might say.
As for getting another chi yourself, you're not replacing her, so don't think that. You can never replace your original chi but you can get another to help your heart to heal. 
My heart is breaking for you. (((((((HUGS))))))))


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

very sorry for you loss thinking of you


----------



## Elle (May 4, 2010)

That's such sad news about Becky, Jen, it brought tears to my eyes just reading about it. You're not trying to replace Becky by wanting another little Chi, and it wll help your heart heal. By getting a little boy you won't be as likely to compare them... for the boys are definitely different from the little girls! My little Harry has brought me so much joy and fun (despite all the hard work entailed with a new puppy!) that I wish now I had got him a lot sooner and not waited so long.

R.I.P. little one...


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Rest on the Rainbow Bridge sweet Becky.
We`re so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

Terribly sorry to hear about your loss. May she rest in peace...


----------



## Camo'sDad (Sep 1, 2010)

:angel10: I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

my heart goes out to you


----------



## Neve38 (Dec 26, 2009)

Oh how very sad, I am so so sorry for your loss. It sounds like Becky had the best mummy and you gave her a wonderful life. RIP little one. Sending you big ((hugs)).

Take care.

Joy xx


----------



## Neve38 (Dec 26, 2009)

Had to post again, I have had many pets over the years, usually guinea pigs, rabbits etc. but don't ever think you will be replacing Becky, all animals have such different personalities. I would probably get another straight away for the same reason as you and it does help to take that pain away a little bit but I do understand how you are feeling.

Joy xx


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

It's so sad...
R.I.P little angel...


----------



## lyndsey (Aug 10, 2010)

i am so sorry for your loss...i know how you must be feeling. my lil chi rico passed away last month it is so hard to deal with.i hope you can feel better soon,time is a great healer...xxxx
lyndsey


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

ohhh jen im so sorry for your loss xxx


----------



## iluvchis (Sep 8, 2010)

I just want to thank everyone so much for all of the support and condolences on the passing of Becky. It has been very hard and I have been a wreck and today I think the depression is setting in. I loved her so much and the hole she has left behind is massive. 

I will post up some pictures of her when I am feeling a bit more up to it. My little avatar pic is one of her I took back in June. She was guarding a Good O, she loved Good O's and Schmackos.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss.
There is support for people who have suffered the loss of a pet. Please continue
to reach out to others and see your doctor if you believe you are suffering from
depression. {{{hugs}}}
Pet Loss Grief Support, The Rainbow Bridge Poem, Monday Candle Ceremony


----------



## iluvchis (Sep 8, 2010)

Thank you for the Pet Loss site Jerry'sMom. I think I will be spending a lot of time there today. I am feeling quite down today, which is to be expected I guess, it's been a pretty stressful last few months.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

RIP Becky....Jen, I know what you are going through because when I lost my last chi who was my constant companion. The emptiness was overwhelming just like you are feeling right now. I didn't sleep for 2 days prior because I could sense the change in my baby and like you, knew the time was near, but it didn't make things any easier. Some times getting another dog right away is what it takes for some people to recover from such a painful loss. It doesn't make all the hurt go away but it makes it more bareable and it brings comfort back to you and your home. I got my boy Jasper the very next night after my loss. Neither my husband or I could handle the grief and emptiness. It was a decision I will never regret. Jasper doesn't replace my Munchkin in my heart and memories, he just has his own place in my heart and he has made a lot of great new memories. I don't know what you will decide but God Bless and good luck. Please keep in touch will all of us here and let us know how you are and what you decide.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I am glad the poems help.I am prayin for you.


----------



## xxxangelxxx (Mar 9, 2009)

rip becky. i am so sorry for your loss my thoughts are with you x


----------



## lorilisa1 (Aug 22, 2010)

It sounds to me that your sweet little one had a wonderful life, and you my friend gave that to her. She is looking down on you right now, I believe they become our angels. She dosen't want you to suffer I am sure of that, she is no longer suffering, I think when you go and see about a puppy the one that is right will just make its self known and you will get a feeling of relief once you choose one. It will certainly fill up that lonely space and I am sure your sweet litttle angel will approve. I rescued Isabella, because I had a big hole, a very dark hole, Isabella brings me so much joy and a everlasting bright light that fills my day with happines. Let us know about your new little baby when you get one. xoxo Isabellas Mom oxox


----------



## nic2576 (Nov 21, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------

